# Lost Aquabound Paddle at Union (South Platte)



## Sbodo (Jul 5, 2005)

I lost a paddle at Union on 6/26. It has white paddles and a black shaft. If found please call: 303-986-2075 or email [email protected]. It doesn't have my number on it, but should have a sticker for RA guides (raguides.com).

Thanks,
Sarah


----------

